# [compiz-fusion] con ATI X1650PRO && gnome non funziona

## jexen

salve a tutti,

sono due gg che cerco di far funzionare compiz-fusion (installato grazie a questa guida  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion ) ma senza esito (/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing ).

posto qualche info per darvi la situazione.

sarei grato se riusciste a darmi qualche dritta.

grazie

'fglrxinfo':

```

$ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1650 Series

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6747 (8.40.4)

```

'eselect opengl list':

```

# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

xorg.conf:

```

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# 

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

        Load  "i2c"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "drm"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "bitmap"

        Load  "v41"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "vnc"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

Option "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#Option "XkbRules"      "xorg"

#Option "XkbModel"      "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout" "it"

#    Option "XkbVariant"        "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "BRAND"

        VendorName   "BRAND"

        ModelName    "PORTED9568"

    HorizSync   31-64

    VertRefresh 59-61

        Option           "DPMS" # for power off monitor feature

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "SAPPHIRE radeon X1650 PRO"

    Driver      "fglrx"

#       Driver      "ati"

    VideoRam    262144

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option "TVOut" "1"

        Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

        Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option          "DRI"     "true"

    Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

# Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Dri"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "SAPPHIRE radeon X1650 PRO"

    Monitor     "EIZO"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

# DPMS for poweroff monitor (decomment if window manager doesn't manage it)

#       Option "StandbyTime" "10"

#       Option "SuspendTime" "20"

        Option "OffTime" "90"

        Option "AIGLX" "true" 

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

'compiz-manager output':

```

$ compiz-manager 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

/usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 241: xset: command not found

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

No whitelisted driver found

SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 

Trying again with indirect rendering:

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 

SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.

Checking for nVidia: not present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting emerald

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

----------

## Onip

per avere l'estensione GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap devi avere gli ultimi ati-driver, cioè gli 8.42.3 . Occhio che non supportano tutte le schede video.

Byez

p.s. è un tema abbastanza ricorrente e già abbondantemente trattato, a cercare un pochino nel forum (o su google) avresti trovato la risposta in 10 secondi...

----------

## jexen

 *Onip wrote:*   

> per avere l'estensione GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap devi avere gli ultimi ati-driver, cioè gli 8.42.3 . Occhio che non supportano tutte le schede video.
> 
> Byez
> 
> p.s. è un tema abbastanza ricorrente e già abbondantemente trattato, a cercare un pochino nel forum (o su google) avresti trovato la risposta in 10 secondi...

 

evidentemente la 1650PRO non gli va molto a genio neanche con gli ultimi driver Ati, infatti non c'è modo di visualizzare 'ATI' nell'output di 'fglrxinfo'.

grazie per la risposta [chiedo venia per la presunta 'quasi FAQ' e ammetto di aver cercato in maniera superficiale sul forum, ma molto su google]

ciao, j.

----------

